# Pasterns too long to jump? Pictures*



## Cowgirls Boots

I thought you didn't own this horse as per your other thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile

They are on the long side, but I wouldn't say too long to jump at all. You should be ok as long as you aren't jumping high, and it will just have to be a part you pay special attention to. However, he's not ok to jump now with his feet the way they are. The shoe job is terrible, the angle of his hooves don't match his pasterns (which will cause stress on the joints), and his feet just aren't in good enough shape at this point to deal with that kind of extra stress.


----------



## waresbear

I wouldn't even be riding this horse until his hoof problems are resolved and his body condition improves.


----------



## smrobs

Frankly, I'm much less concerned about his pastern length (they are longer but they have good angle) than I am about those horrible feet.

Are those the shoes that _your_ farrier put on him? If so, you need a new farrier..._yesterday_.


----------



## Nikkibella

I DID just say that I am fully aware that his feet are bad and I am getting a new farrier. I also said I will not be jumping him now or until he is ready, which he obviously is not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

His pasterns are long, but they are not upright, there is a good slope to them. Should be fine for lower level jumping. Again, I would not even get on this horse's back, he's in no shape to support his own skinny frame, let alone a rider's.


----------



## alexischristina

Agree with all the other posters. Unfortunately it looks like you've learned the hard way that some horses can't be left past due. At all. And that even when you aren't riding you need to keep up with maintenance or when you ARE able to ride your horse wont be ready. I would keep off his back, get his feet in better shape and then start working with him.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Whoever did your farrier work did it wrong. I'd definitely be asking around for a good farrier ASAP. It takes a long time for hooves to heal after abcesses and it takes regular hoof care to get them back in proper shape, and there also may be internal damage that may take awhile to heal and hopefully when he abcessed he didnt get coffin bone damage. I'd definitely would not get on this horse for any length of time even when the feet grow back out you need to check thoroughly for soundness. Good luck with him.


----------



## cobra

I believe, per her other thread she recently bough the horse....
I am no expert on jumping so i will leave that question for others to answer...


----------



## Elana

The pasterns are fine. I suspect there is not a lot of foot to work with and that may be part of the foot issue. Please put bell boots on while you are waiting to get the feet squared away. If he steps on or catches the overhang on those shoes the mess will get worse. 

Would love to see the rest of the horse.


----------



## Nikkibella

I have bell boots on him , all horses at my barn wearing shoes are required to wear them. 








This was taken over a month ago, but he is still thin. Not quite as bad as in this picture, but he is making slow progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella

Also, this is before he got his feet done!!!! 
I know that they were too long !!!! 
DON'T COMMENT ON HIS FEET!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana

He is pretty nice. I wish there was more bone in his front cannons. He is also standing a bit sickle hocked. I am not sure if that is because he IS sickle hocked or if it is because his hind heels are so under run. He almost looks like his toes are elevated.. but I suspect he is really sickle hocked. 

He has NICE roomy hocks and they are nice and low as are his knees. His shoulder is also nice. Maybe a bit steep but his front leg is not plumb so that may be an illusion. His coupling is a bit long and his neck is 'upside down.' He is new to you so you will work to fix that. 

I like your horse quite a lot. With good feed (check for ulcers) and good farrier work and property training I think he is going to come around nicely for you!


----------



## franknbeans

Nikkibella said:


> Also, this is before he got his feet done!!!!
> I know that they were too long !!!!
> DON'T COMMENT ON HIS FEET!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You cannot post pics that look like those and expect us to all overlook it. In those pics, pasterns are the least of his issues.:?


----------

